# Introducing....



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What a cutie!!! I absolutely love her name too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are not the best pics they were taken the first night on our way home with her on Sunday. In a dark hotel room, with my I phone. I will have better ones when we use up the film. 

Quinn is 8 weeks old now. She was the BEST dog on her first leg of her journey. She cried when we left the kennel, but she was asleep within 5 miles, and SLEPT until "we" had to stop for a potty break. She did her duties, went back in her crate and slept until we south east of Madison WI. She was not as good on her second leg but not bad by any means. She wanted out of the car, can't say I blamed her it was a 14 hour trip all in all. 

Last night she went to bed at 10PM and slept STRAIGHT through until 6AM I hope every night is like that. 

She seems to be learning her name, and of course she has TONS of energy and is very inquisitive. 

Belle and Teddi are not sure about our new addition. Belle is more laid back about it but poor Teddi is VERY worried. I figured this would rock her world but little did I know. We really hope to try to keep their routine as normal as possible. Actually since we got so busy with the holiday their routine went by the wayside so getting back into it should be good for all of us. I am sure with time Teddi and Quinn will be best buddies. Quinn REALLY wants to curl up with Teddi but Teddi is having NO part of that right now, and like when Teddi was the puppy we are correcting the young un not the established dog when she says stay away. She has said it too I was amazed. Teddi NEVER said no before. Teddi is still "my" puppy and I hug her and tell her that. It will just take time. 

Ann


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. Hopefully with alittle time they will become buddies. I love her name also.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww so sweet!!!
Sounds like a wonderful traveler!
Congratulations on your addition


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful pup. I hope in time everyone becomes best buddies.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous! And I love the name you settled on! She is just a doll - keep the pictures coming. Congratulations, Ann!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Is your baby a black or a chocolate? I can't tell from the pics which one she is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a face that melts your heart!
you haven't been around today...kinda busy  ? ? ?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Quinn is black, but she does have that puppy fur so it is 'fluffier' than a normal coat and I can see why she looks chocolate in the pictures. 

She is being a good puppy. Plays hard, sleeps hard. Teddi is S L O W L Y adjusting. 

Ann


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------

